# CC site Thirsk Racecourse



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We will be at the CC site Thirsk Racecourse bank holiday Monday and Tuesday nights (28/29) with the twins, if you are on the site pop over and say hello.

Ralph


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Hope you have a good time Ralph.

We're off to somewhere a bit further away tomorrow - http://www.liverpool08.com/events/event_details.asp?dms_id=158431

You have to be a re-enactor to get onto the camp site but for anyone living near Merseyside who isn't going away it looks like an interesting day out.

Graham


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Would that be a nuclear re-enactor or coal fired 8O


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Geo said:


> Would that be a nuclear re-enactor or coal fired 8O


Beer-fuelled normally :lol:

Graham


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure there will be plenty of beer fuelled locals once they all return from Athens! :lol: :lol:

We have passed the racecourse site many a time, but never actually stayed on it! Always seems very popular, and Thirsk is a lovely town, enjoy your stay!

MnD


----------

